# Hi All!!!!!  I found a home finally!!!!



## chantbella20 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi All!!!!!  I found a home finally!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Im Lacey! I am 26 and from Tampa!   I have an awesome bf and two lil doggies!  I am a nurse but my true passion is makeup!!!  Esp MAC mmmmmm!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its so nice to find this forums bc I work in a nursing home with nursing home aged nurses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







They don't get me!!! They call me Barbie! Anyway, can't wait to chat with some of you fabulous ladies!!! 

Chantily Lace


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## chantbella20 (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## nunu (Sep 15, 2008)

hello!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2008)

Glad to have you!!


----------



## bebe_tc (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the family!!!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 15, 2008)

Happy to have you on board!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 15, 2008)

welcome


----------



## chantbella20 (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!!!!


----------



## justjolean (Sep 17, 2008)

I so hear you Lacey! i'm new here too. I'm Jolean , 29 and a housewife, and i have had blogs before but not really a place to talk about makeup to true makeup lovers! I found youtube earlier this year and it's great, but sometimes you want to type out the feelings of JOY of mac and makeup in general! so welcome home to both of us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chantbella20* 

 
_Hi All!!!!! I found a home finally!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im Lacey! I am 26 and from Tampa! I have an awesome bf and two lil doggies! I am a nurse but my true passion is makeup!!! Esp MAC mmmmmm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its so nice to find this forums bc I work in a nursing home with nursing home aged nurses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







They don't get me!!! They call me Barbie! Anyway, can't wait to chat with some of you fabulous ladies!!! 

Chantily Lace_


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 17, 2008)

Yay! Welcome!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Lacey ;-)


----------



## melliquor (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

